# BB Shooter



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Using .177 cal. BB's as targets.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I don't see any way you're going to miss the tournament targets! :lol:
Great shooting!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I miss them. I'm hot or cold. Good days and bad days. I'm just hoping to at least be warm for the tourney. I still have a lot of work to do.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

This one is cool because I actually cut the thread suspending the BB. I surprised because a bb is so light and its hard enough to cut while suspending a soda can. So I thought this is a must see.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great shooting, TF. Gives a whole new meaning to the phrase "BB shooter" ...

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Lol! Dude awesome!!!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

What a cool shot!! Next, you'll be using bbs to shoot bbs. :rofl:

You'll be ready...I have no doubt.

Todd


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Real nice shooting!


----------



## Creakyboy (Feb 15, 2014)

great shooting I'm nearly as impressed by the fact that you were able to tie up a .177 bb....or did u glue it to the thread to suspend it?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Creakyboy said:


> great shooting I'm nearly as impressed by the fact that you were able to tie up a .177 bb....or did u glue it to the thread to suspend it?


I used a small piece of plumber putty. on a piece sewing thread .


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Wow! Great shooting! So, how about this one for you Treefork; Can you strike a match or cut a card using 177 bb's for ammo?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Pilgrim said:


> Wow! Great shooting! So, how about this one for you Treefork; Can you strike a match or cut a card using 177 bb's for ammo?


Haven't tried but I don't think so. That seems pretty difficult. I'm not saying it can't be done but what frequency of shot repeat ability is there. Seems like one you can work at doing and maybe get it then not get it again for awhile. I'm not that patient. Sounds like a good challenge for the bb shot fans to do.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

OH yeah the great eagle eye has struck again...mercy my friend Mr TreeFork you sure b the man ...

some awesome shooting.....No doubt in my mind you will be hard to bet at the MWST....

You my friend give other shooters ..hope & insperation to keep shooting....I know they will all try

to show you up in there shooting skills..........I say never will happen...You are the King Shooter at this

present time.....I say best to you..But then you are the best in my eyes.......~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*WOW!*


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

BB shooters are so much fun. Nice shooting as always TF.


----------

